# Marbury + Marion no playoffs if they don't improve BIG from last year....



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, if Marion wants the Max? Please trade him the first thing he asks for it. He is not worth it and Marbury will not do it also. The guy has no defense and ruin the Suns organization whatsoever.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Are u GOOFY in the head?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Marion is one of the most complete players in the league,and Starbury puts up 22pts 8ast a game,while his D might not be as GREAT as Payton or Kidds its good enough.

Im NOT trying to clown u dude,but that post sounded IGNORANT as HELL!:yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

There are many great talents can give you stats nite in and nite out, but there arent many can bring wins along with the beautiful stats.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Getting rid of Matrix & Starbury is NOT the answer for the Suns!:no: 

What the Suns need is an inside presence,which can be had by drafting either Stoudemire or Hilario at #9.:yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I understand what you are saying but...

If you are allow to pay 2 players for a max contract, you are going to pay Marion the max? Is he worth it?

If we sigh Marion, we will stuck with mediocrity for 6-7 years. Penny was injured that's why he is not worth the max but at least he gave us some good playoffs games in 00, eh?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I'd be holding onto Marion, but I would shop Marbury around. Marion is unslefish, but this is certainly countered by Marbury's selfishness.

The guy holds and holds trying to get an assist rather than running a play that involves more than one pass


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Marion=Sun 4 Life


----------



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Keep them*

I think the suns should just stop panicking and stop trading all there best players like they have, by trading kidd,cliffy,rogers,and mcdyes.They have a young group and expect starters that have been in the league for a while now.the problem is that marion,marbury,and hardaway all want to put up big numbers but the organization doesnt know which one is the true franchise player.If we still had this team we would be championship contenders.
c-Jake Tsakalidis
pf-Antonio Mcdyes
sf-Shawn Marion
sg-Penny Hardaway
pg-Jason Kidd

p.s. the suns should have kept kidd because he never had a chance to actually play a full season with penny.


----------

